

How Spotify Builds Products - Killah911
http://bestposts.quora.com/Eisenmanns-List-Review-1-%E2%80%93-How-Spotify-Builds-Products-by-Henrik-Kniberg

======
Killah911
I guess this is the article that's really of interest:

[http://platformsandnetworks.blogspot.com/2014/01/managing-
st...](http://platformsandnetworks.blogspot.com/2014/01/managing-startups-
best-blog-posts-of.html)

Although the Spotify article is particularly interesting to me

